# Diablo 2:wie besiege ich Duriel?



## To8s (29. Oktober 2004)

Thread sagt alles....

Thx


----------



## Heffa (29. Oktober 2004)

als erstes müssen wir wissen, 
welchen charakter du spielst, 
dann auf welchem schwierigkeitsgrad du bist(ich denke mal normal), 
und welchen level du hast...


----------



## Herr-Sengele (29. Oktober 2004)

To8s am 29.10.2004 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Thread sagt alles....
> 
> Thx




Du hast wahrscheinlich den neuesten Patch drauf?
Auf jedenfall wäre eine Antwort auf obige Fragen ganz nützlich.
gruß,


----------



## aeghistos (29. Oktober 2004)

Mit der Amazone hat mich das Vieh etwa 14 mal erledigt, bevor ich es jeweils erwischt habe. Mein Tip ist, vor dem Eingang zu Duriel's Kammer Ein Portal zu öffnen, dadurch ersparst du dir verdammt viel Zeit.


----------



## outlawx (29. Oktober 2004)

Wenn du im Battle.net spielst, einfach nen offenes Spiel erstellen, da kommen dann bestimmt ein paar Leute zur Hilfe. Dann ist es nicht mehr ganz so schwer.


----------



## HKDLordReaper (29. Oktober 2004)

Wenn du ein Fernkämpfer/Magier bist, kann es auch nützlich sein, sich einen Söldner anzuheuern. Der lenkt Durel für ein paar Sekunden ab.^^

MfG


----------



## Heffa (29. Oktober 2004)

man muss zugeben, für nen fernkämpfer ist duriel auf niedrigen levels ziemlich hart...
aber wenn du im singleplayer gespielt hast, müsstest du eigentlich hoch genug sein.
wenn du im bnet durchgeschleift worden bist, heißt es jetzt TRAINIEREN !!!
denn je weiter man sich durchschleifen lässt, desto schwieriger wirds dann.

wenn du tatsäclich im sp bist und nicht weiter kommst,  dann mach nen paar mal die geheime zuflucht...so 2-3 mal, dann hast du wieder nen paar level.
dann packst du dir das ganze inventar mit den fettesten tränken voll, holst dir nen söldner und öffnest IN duriels kammer nen portal, welches du imer wieder erneuerst, wenn du für neue tränke oder für das wiederbeleben deines söldners in die stadt gewarpt bist, so hast du immer eine fluchtmöglichkeit...


wenn du es im bnet nicht schaffst, dann sag bescheid, ich helf dir mit meinem char.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2004)

Duriel ist doch der in der Kammer in dem Wüstenlevel, oder? 

gras mal alle händler ab und kauf alles, was mit kältedauer zu tun hat. aber natürlich nicht eine rüstung 25 durch eine mit 5 ersetzen, nur weil die 10% mehr kälteschutz hat  schau auch nach tränken, die kälteerstarrung entgegenwirken. verlasse ruhig mal das game und lad neu, um neue waren zu erhalten. lauf dann vor duriel im kries her jund verusuch ihn dabei zu ersichen bzw. im nahkampf einen kälteangriff abwarten und dann hinlaufen und zuschlagen.

der tipp mit dem portal hinzaubern wurde ja auch schon gegeben.


----------



## Max_Power (29. Oktober 2004)

Herbboy am 29.10.2004 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Duriel ist doch der in der Kammer in dem Wüstenlevel, oder?
> 
> gras mal alle händler ab und kauf alles, was mit kältedauer zu tun hat. aber natürlich nicht eine rüstung 25 durch eine mit 5 ersetzen, nur weil die 10% mehr kälteschutz hat  schau auch nach tränken, die kälteerstarrung entgegenwirken. verlasse ruhig mal das game und lad neu, um neue waren zu erhalten. lauf dann vor duriel im kries her jund verusuch ihn dabei zu ersichen bzw. im nahkampf einen kälteangriff abwarten und dann hinlaufen und zuschlagen.
> 
> der tipp mit dem portal hinzaubern wurde ja auch schon gegeben.



die kältesachen bringen nix, da Duriel keine 'normale' Kälteaura hat, sondern ne 'verlangsamungs-aura'. nachzulesen ist das in diesem Spoiler, der auch n paar kleine tips zum kampf gibt.
s gibt aber genug sinnvolle tips zum besiegen, kommt halt drauf an was man spielt. als Ama braucht man n gut gepanzerten söldi und kältepfeil, damit duriel auch lahm is. als sorc brät man seine hp mit static nahe 0 und packt ihm ne feuerwand oder sowas rein, als necro braucht man skelette und n golem, der elementar-druide basht ihn mit felsenfeuer weg


----------



## Lysander666 (29. Oktober 2004)

naja....erstmal brauchst du natürlich den stab für die kammer ^^ (alle q's machn)

tjoa...dann sollte man doch keine probs haben....sons im bnet....wie irgendwer schon sagte.....einfach nen spiel machn...mit help im titel oder so


----------



## Penthesilea (29. Oktober 2004)

To8s am 29.10.2004 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Thread sagt alles....
> 
> Thx



Patchen. In den alten spielversionen fror das Spiel ein, wenn man die Kammer betrat. Ergebnis:

Duriel hatte ein paar Extraangriffe, während der Spieler nur den Ladebildschirm sah.

Damit war das Spiel fast schon vorbei...

Mit Patch:

Söldner mitführen, SOFORT ein Portal öffnen,  angreifen, während Duriel sich um den Söldner kümmert, nach zwei oder drei Durielangriffen fliehen, Söldner wiederbeleben, etc.

Dies ist mit allen Charakteren außer der Bogenamazone relativ unproblematisch (abgesehen von einer Eismagierin, die hier nur selten Triumphe feiert).

Da die Wiederbelebung der Söldner teuer ist, vorher viel Gold sammeln.

Im Gegensatz zu manchem anderen Gegner heilt Duriel NICHT, wenn der Charakter flieht.


----------



## Max_Power (29. Oktober 2004)

Penthesilea am 29.10.2004 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Gegensatz zu manchem anderen Gegner heilt Duriel NICHT, wenn der Charakter flieht.



akt-endbosse heilen sich grundsätzlich nicht...
und patchen setzen wir hier mal voraus, oder? also ich glaub nur deppen lassen sich die version 1.10 entgehen


----------

